# Has Anyone Replaced the Star Clutch Style to the Toggle Cam?



## Janderso (Oct 4, 2018)

I like the idea of the quick Toggle Cam release vs. the star type clutch engagement/disengagement knob.
I have a 1941 13" single lever gear box with the cast iron spindle bearings.
If you have replaced your star with the toggle, please PM me and share your experience, sources etc.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## derf (Oct 4, 2018)

Funny you should bring this up, I converted mine several years ago and mentioned it in this thread: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/9a-project-completed.72707/

If you can find the parts, they are a direct replacement for the star knob, but I'll bet they are hard to find unless someone is parting out a lathe.
 I made mine from scratch because I didn't know any better at the time. It is doable and very simple.


----------



## dlane (Oct 5, 2018)

I’ve never used a lever type , my SB 10L has the star type that works good for me.


----------



## derf (Oct 5, 2018)

Once you use the lever style you'll never go back....


----------



## Janderso (Oct 5, 2018)

I can see a big advantage to just flipping a lever vs. a slower clutch release. Although I do need to change the oil in my reservoir. I see it is suppose to be "B" oil, I put "C" in it when I went through the saddle for cleaning  and re-felts..
 That would probably make the clutch release time a bit quicker.


----------



## derf (Oct 13, 2018)

http://www.gosale.com/compare/163199209776/8


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2018)

That would work!
Thanks for the lead.


----------



## keflaman (Dec 14, 2018)

I just bought a used toggle lever kit off eBay and have a delivery date for next Tuesday. I've considered it before, but since I now have my apron apart I figured the time was right to pull the trigger when I saw the listing. I'll PM you when I get it.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 14, 2018)

This thread was started as a genuine interest in options to replace the 1941 technology.
That lathe is no longer in service due to the California wildfires.


----------



## Bamban (Dec 14, 2018)

keflaman said:


> I just bought a used toggle lever kit off eBay and have a delivery date for next Tuesday. I've considered it before, but since I now have my apron apart I figured the time was right to pull the trigger when I saw the listing. I'll PM you when I get it.



If things work out, I should be getting the lever type system for my SBL13. I am interested in hearing from you how the swap went.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 28, 2019)

TX size Thank You and shoutout, *bpctcb, Barry, *a gentleman from Oklahoma removed this lever type clutch from his SBL13 that took a bad fall and sent it to TX. It is now residing happily and being used in my SBL13.

The conversion was pretty straight forward, following the South Bend instructions, with the help from a shooting buddy, got it done.





Somehow, the system will not let me attach a pdf file from my phone, had to take screenshots of the SBL instructions.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 28, 2019)

I like your large dials.
Is that a CXA Aloris?
Or did Aloris change their red label? I have a new CXA tool holder, it has that same label.
Unfortunately, I started this thread back before the fire. No need for the new clutch .
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have a Clausing now.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 28, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I like your large dials.
> Is that a CXA Aloris?
> Or did Aloris change their red label? I have a new CXA tool holder, it has that same label.
> Unfortunately, I started this thread back before the fire. No need for the new clutch .
> ...



The tool post is an Aloris BXA. They did change the label, now it looks like a laser engraved logo


----------



## tq60 (Feb 28, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I like your large dials.
> Is that a CXA Aloris?
> Or did Aloris change their red label? I have a new CXA tool holder, it has that same label.
> Unfortunately, I started this thread back before the fire. No need for the new clutch .
> ...


That is one bad way to strip the paint.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Superburban (Mar 1, 2019)

I have no experience with a clutch for the saddle. Due to other life issues, I have not gotten my SB up and running yet. So never have operated a lathe with a clutch, the idea sounds nice.  I may be thinking backwards here, but if I'm going to have a clutch, the idea of the quick adjustments just seems to add more versatility to the lathe. My backwards thinking, is the lever just gives you on, and off, A function that is already built into the saddle. Yes, you can adjust it, but not that easily. While the star clutch gives you a quick adjustment from slight slip, to fully tight.

Hopefully I can get my SB operational this summer, and experience what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 1, 2019)

If it was not for the way it happened, and that it is rust, the color is interesting. A medium metallic gold could look cool.All the bare metal polished, and maybe a sand color for the chip pan.

But then I remember how it got that way, and the other pics I saw from your area, and it brings back memories of my vacations to the middle east.


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 1, 2019)

I much prefer the star wheel to the lever.  With the star wheel, I can "slip the clutch", if needed, like for sneaking up on a shoulder.  My lathe with a lever actually hits the hand wheel on the apron when engaged and AFAIK, everything in the assembly is stock.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 1, 2019)

SLK001 said:


> My lathe with a lever actually hits the hand wheel on the apron when engaged and AFAIK, everything in the assembly is stock.



The lever can be repositioned.


----------

